# [Shelskript] Datei downloaden und mit xyz programm starten



## xyz (9. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich benötige ein Shellskript, das eine Datei nach tmp herrunterlädt und diese anschließend mit VLC startet.

wget $1 -O /tmp/test & vlc /tmp/test

Bisher habe ich das. Das problem ist nur, dass die Datei überschrieben wird, wenn das skript abermals aufgerufen wird.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen Index zu erzeugen, und nur die letzte datei abzuspielen?


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (9. März 2010)

Hi,

der Parameter $1 gibt doch den Namen an oder?
Benutze String replace funktionen um den konkreten Dateinamen herauszufiltern.
Und dann kannst du diese Datei doch direkt "ansprechen".


mfg
bo


----------



## xyz (9. März 2010)

String replace? Sowas gibt es in Bash?

Also $1 gibt den kompletten Pfad zur Datei. Sowas wie: http://style.tutorials.de/v6/images/misc/tuts_default.gif


----------



## Adrian_Broher (12. März 2010)

Du suchst mktemp


----------

